# making labels



## longhaul (Feb 25, 2016)

how does everyone make there own labels. I'm no computer geek!!!


----------



## dralarms (Feb 25, 2016)

I use avery 5164 labels and Microsoft publisher.


----------



## Johnd (Feb 25, 2016)

My wife is my label maker, she uses some online graphics programs and pitches ideas for each wine and we select one. Prints them on gummed back paper, I cut them out, mist the backside and label after bottling.


----------



## RedRockGirl (Feb 25, 2016)

For my first batch, I printed on plain paper and used a pastry brush to brush the back with milk. They turned out good. A very cheap option.


----------



## BernardSmith (Feb 25, 2016)

Avery offers label templates that you use online. The software is free. You can use graphics and text but it is quite basic. Their label paper is not inexpensive but since they all fit a standard 8 X 10 page whether 6 labels a page or 10 labe. ls a page or 2 you can simply use your own paper. Personally, my labels are purely functional: I am not marketing anything. I simply use text to include the most important bits of information I want to recall when I am tasting my own wines or when I give a bottle to a friend or share a bottle at my local brew club. Nothing fancy.


----------



## Mismost (Feb 25, 2016)

BernardSmith said:


> Avery offers label templates that you use online. The software is free. You can use graphics and text but it is quite basic. There label paper is not inexpensive but since they all fit a standard 8 X 10 page whether 6 labels a page or 10 labe. ls a page or 2 you can simply use your own paper. Personally, my labels are purely functional: I am not marketing anything. I simply use text to include the most important bits of information I want to recall when I am tasting my own wines or when I give a bottle to a friend or share a bottle at my local brew club. Nothing fancy.



I do the same using Avery 5164 labels...like 3.33" x 4". After printing I peel them off and cut the slick backing paper down and place back on the label so only about a 1/4" of the sticky stuff is actually on the glass...makes removing a lot easier.

longhaul...get into label making! It takes forever to make wine, you got time to learn. I have just as much fun making the labels as I do making the wine!

Barring all else, it's tough to beat that blue painters tape and a Sharpie...very crude, very effective.


----------



## bkisel (Feb 25, 2016)

I also use Avery. Print to plain paper. Only bottles that leave home for gifting or sharing at a function get labeled. Bottles to be gifted to a particular person often get a customized label.


----------



## BlueStimulator (Feb 26, 2016)

I tried making some labels tonight for my Cutthroat Cabernet and Stone Fly Viognier and after four or five different print outs now I don't know what I like. It was easy if I can figure it out!!!!


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Feb 26, 2016)

I use the online Avery software and buy their 6464 labels which are removable.


----------

